# Where did my puppy go?



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

Jasmine turns three years old today. Even though we have had many ups and downs with training, temperament, and digestive issues, she is still the best dog I've ever owned. I can't believe she isn't the puppy I brought home. 
Happy birthday kiddo, and since it is spring break we can have a mommy puppy day complete with grain free peanut butter banana cake with cream cheese frosting. 
When we picked her up at 4 months old








Jasmine at 6 months








helping me study a few months ago. 








And today with her birthday bully stick










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

:cake: Happy Birthday, Jasmine!

My she has grown up to be a real Beauty.


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*They grow up so fast*

She is a pretty girl. They grow up so fast. What I find amusing is we remember the little angelic ball of fur that was perfect, and then we talk of how good they have become. . . . . . we leave out the land shark, goofball, obstinate little s*&t phase.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday beautiful Jasmine, wishing for you many, many more. :birthday:


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah how could I forget that stage. 
Actually, the 6 month picture is her and what's left of her bed. 
I thought I would be nice and put a bed in there so she wouldn't be on the hard kennel floor and the hard tile. I put 2 beds in there before she lost privileges. 
Oh the stuff I lost to those teeth .


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

:birthday: *A belated ...*
*... HAPPY BIRTHDAY JASMINE! :cake:*


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Belated Birthday Jasmine ! Definitely a beautiful girl.


----------

